# Reinbursement for post op pain management



## sierra (Nov 18, 2008)

Does anyone have any resources as to reinbursement for post op pain management surgical codes for anesthesiologist? I have looked in my contracts and there is nothing documented so I am unsure what the average reinbursement is.  Thank you


----------



## larkatin (Nov 18, 2008)

In the ASA Relative Value Guide, 01996 has 3 base unit value - reimbursement should be at 3 x your contracted price per unit for each payer.  01996 may have been broken out by you or the payer and listed separately at a fee-for-service rate.  Also - many contracts pay items not specifically listed separately at a percentage of the current Medicare rate.  Kind of a default within many contracts.


----------

